# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Loci-Methode

## maniac89

Benutzt jemand von euch diese oder eine andere Mnemotechnik? (Mal von simplen Lernsprchen abgesehen) Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht, um sie so zu beherrschen, dass sie euer "normales Lernen" ersetzen konnte?

----------

